# Google Maps Glitch



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been driving for Uber for a month now, with 86 trips taken so far. Up until this past week, I have occasionally found the pick up and destinations pins in Google Maps to be occasionally incorrect. However, recently they have been consistently wrong for every trip. When I say that they are "consistently" wrong, I also mean that they are off by the same degree every time. For example, when I follow the turn by turn directions, I end up always on the street one block away from where I should be. Tonight I went to pick up someone at Starbucks. The pin was dead center on Starbucks. He was in a restaurant one block away. The address on the screen is correct, but the turn directions are wrong. I would say that this has happened about 8 times in the past few days. Does anyone else have this problem, or any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

It happens many times, google maps always warns you that it's a Beta Map, so always check the Uber app as you approach your destination to make sure you are on the correct street. Sometime people place the pin in the wrong spot and it ends up in the back yard so you get the street behind. I see alot of pings with one address and when you get there the rides is coming out of a different address again i assume pin placement instead of them manually entering their address.


----------



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

superise said:


> It happens many times, google maps always warns you that it's a Beta Map, so always check the Uber app as you approach your destination to make sure you are on the correct street. Sometime people place the pin in the wrong spot and it ends up in the back yard so you get the street behind. I see alot of pings with one address and when you get there the rides is coming out of a different address again i assume pin placement instead of them manually entering their address.


Great advice. Thank you so much. For a while, I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I have pre-typed text I send out few minutes before reaching destination asking to confirm the location. Also doesn't hurt to use dedicated gps in unfamiliar locations. I have had Google maps taking longer than needed routes occasionally.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

I recommend you use a dedicated GPS device (TomTom, Magellan, or Garmin) with free map updates and lifetime traffic updates. I recommend you buy the GPS device from your local Costco or costco.com or Sam's Club or samsclub.com. These warehouse stores will allow you to return the device for a refund within 90-days (?) if you are not satisfied with your purchase. I have been driving for UberX since October 2014 (2500 completed trips) and I do not recall any riders who complained that I manually entered the destination address from the Uber driver app from Uber provided iPhone 4 into my Garmin GPS. My Garmin will tell me whether the destination is on the left side or right side of the destination street. Some riders have asked why I do not use Waze. I tell them that I do not use Waze for Uber (or personal use) because of the clutter of too many symbols (accident, incident, police, etc). You can use a dedicated GPS device in lieu or as a backup to your cell phone's GPS (Google Maps or Waze).

If your pickup point is in a busy business district, outside a busy bar/nightclub, train station, bus station, or airport, call the rider if driving or find a place to park and text the rider to ask where exactly is he/she located and what are they wearing. Always ask the rider for their name before they enter your vehicle so you do not pick up the wrong rider. I have seen riders who get int the wrong Uber vehicle. I always contact the riders and tell them them the make and model of my vehicle and that I will have my "double blinkers" aka hazard lights on when I an close vicinity. Even for the riders that I do not contact, when I have my hazard lights blinking, the riders know I am their Uber driver when I show up outside their home.


----------



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I have pre-typed text I send out few minutes before reaching destination asking to confirm the location. Also doesn't hurt to use dedicated gps in unfamiliar locations. I have had Google maps taking longer than needed routes occasionally.


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

I am experimenting with Tom Tom, and I find it not only easier to follow, but much more accurate than Google Maps. Also, the tip about using my safety light flashers in my car on approach is very helpful. Thank you.


----------

